# Reports? Fish Porn? Anything?



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I was on call for work this weekend...so no trips to Cleveland to Steelhead fish... I am living vicariously through this site to get a fix or two....anything? 

LOL, All kidding aside...I hope those that got out had a great weekend of fishing..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Sun rise to to sun set Sunday, with a break in the middle of the day to stop in at Erie Outfitters. I caught 0.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I caught a nice one on Thursday when the water was still pretty high. Went out for a little on Friday and Saturday but not the right time and for too short a period.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I had a pretty decent day yesterday landing 2.

This was later in the day around 12 or so.

The pic for the hen doesn't do it justice. Keep in mind how long those center pin rod handles are. Both were caught on steelhead egg sacs tied in pink with bor x o fire natural color cure sprinkled on them after they were tied.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Lundfish said:


> I had a pretty decent day yesterday landing 2.
> 
> This was later in the day around 12 or so.
> 
> The pic for the hen doesn't do it justice. Keep in mind how long those center pin rod handles are. Both were caught on steelhead egg sacs tied in pink with bor x o fire natural color cure sprinkled on them after they were tied.


Nice!!! Thanks for the report and pics....depending on the weather this week I will very likely be up on Sunday to try out my new Switch Rod...then hoping for a couple of days the next week as well...


----------



## The_Fish_Whisperer (Dec 12, 2011)

Newbie here. Still learning to read the water and adjust the presentation accordingly. Fished Saturday; nothing. Sunday was better hooking a few and landing my first Steelie (8lbs, 27")! What a fight! This morning was nothing again, but I'm going to Rodmaker's after work to get more tackle in preparation for tomorrow morning.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

The_Fish_Whisperer said:


> Newbie here. Still learning to read the water and adjust the presentation accordingly. Fished Saturday; nothing. Sunday was better hooking a few and landing my first Steelie (8lbs, 27")! What a fight! This morning was nothing again, but I'm going to Rodmaker's after work to get more tackle in preparation for tomorrow morning.


Congrats Man!!! I am still waiting to catch my first on a flyrod...it will be my first Steel ever as a matter of fact! Anyway, Good Luck tommorrow!!!!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> I was on call for work this weekend...so no trips to Cleveland to Steelhead fish... I am living vicariously through this site to get a fix or two....anything?
> 
> LOL, All kidding aside...I hope those that got out had a great weekend of fishing..



I feel you man, I live in columbus too,Work downtown. Ive landed 3 this fall, but its been over a month since I took a trip to the tribs, 

The Mad river is only 45min from us and has some nice browns Ive cought 2 over 20 this fall already there. But that stream is a lil harder to fly fish if you never been there ultra light spinning rod with mepps or rooster you will catch a bunch. while you learn the water. Fish big streamers there.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Chrome, I am actually from East Central Ohio...I live 45 minutes West of Pittsburgh, PA on the Ohio River...It looks like I will be up to chase Steel this weekend if the rains forecasted for this week are not too bad and the levels are fishable by Sunday....I have been thinking about a trip to Apple Creek sometime soon....also I am entered in a 17 mile trail run in April at Mohican State Forest and will be camping up there the weekend of the race...there will definitely be some fly fishing the days I am not running!!!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> Chrome, I am actually from East Central Ohio...I live 45 minutes West of Pittsburgh, PA on the Ohio River...It looks like I will be up to chase Steel this weekend if the rains forecasted for this week are not too bad and the levels are fishable by Sunday....I have been thinking about a trip to Apple Creek sometime soon....also I am entered in a 17 mile trail run in April at Mohican State Forest and will be camping up there the weekend of the race...there will definitely be some fly fishing the days I am not running!!!


Where are you going to shower at? I'd like to camp there for a few days but with no showers its questionable.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Lundfish said:


> Where are you going to shower at? I'd like to camp there for a few days but with no showers its questionable.


Not sure of posting policy on this site...sending you a link to where I am staying at Mohican in PM.....

Sent


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Here is some fish porn from Saturday. This was the biggest fish this year. 32"


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Steelaholic said:


> Here is some fish porn from Saturday. This was the biggest fish this year. 32"


BTW Nice fish!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is some fish porn. Me and my buddy walked up top this spot casted and got a double header. I love finding new water









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is one from Saturday


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Feesh porn









It was a bad hair day


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

jogi said:


> Here is one from Saturday


That's a hog


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

